# Does this seem like a good deal?



## ionpcs (Apr 10, 2004)

I was driving my ’94 Pathfinder L.E. today when I got in my first car accident. It wasn’t my fault, but it was still quite the experience (an experience which I was planning on waiting until I was at least 17 to have). The lady was a :dumbass: who not only can’t drive, but attempts to drive without insurance – what a bitch! Now I’m sort of screwed with no Uninsured Motorst Compensation plan.

Anyway, my dad and me are going to go look at this ’94 Maxima SE tomorrow. These are the specs listed:
-104,000 Miles
-Automatic Transmission
-“Fully Loaded” 
-Leather
-CD
-“Pristine Condition”

Basically what I want to know is:
-As a 16 year old will I enjoy driving this car? (think: speed, comfort, control)
-Is $3500 a good price for this car?
-What would a “loaded” SE come with? Anything special? (our old ’87 had an adjustable suspension)
-Will the “loaded” SE come with a good sound system? Bose would be excellent in my experience to start off a really nice system in my opinion (no?). 

My mom owns a 1995 Maxima GLE and I love driving it, incredibly fast (especially compared to the Suburban I normally drive) and the interior is really nice, I love the Bose speakers. I would normally think that the ’94 would be just like the ’95 but the body seems to be considerably different – so I am asking you: what do you think?

Any help would be much appreciated, and keep in mind this is my first post here. I am particularly intrigued by this little fella:
:fluffy:​


----------



## mrkanda (Mar 15, 2004)

*That sounds like a great car!*

I drive an '89 Maxima GXE that I got in 2001 for $4000 in great condition with only 34.5k miles and it has been the best car I've had and the most fun. The Maxima, and especially the SE trim in '92-'94, has a very powerful engine (VE30DE-190hp). So, you will love the pick up and speed, even with an auto trans. If you like leather, great. I for one think it's uncomfortable, high maintenance, and like sitting on your pet dog's skinned carcass, but that's about the only drawback I see. Loaded should include sunroof, Bose sound system cd/cassette, leather:/, and power everything. The Bose system sounds great when it works, but most people don't know what it really sounds like because the amps and head unit can go out with age and sound like crap. You can get them repaired fairly cheaply (compaired to factory replacement) with a great warranty from some good shops down in Florida. Personally, I would go for that car. Your other option would be to hold out for a '95-'99 Maxima (VQ engine). They have lots more after-market support and more power. You would be hard pressed though to find a good one at that price. The Blue Book Private Party value on what you told us was about $4500, so good luck. Let us know what you decide and share with us your future with it. Take care.
Mrkanda

[quote/]
Anyway, my dad and me are going to go look at this ’94 Maxima SE tomorrow. These are the specs listed:
-104,000 Miles
-Automatic Transmission
-“Fully Loaded” 
-Leather
-CD
-“Pristine Condition”

Basically what I want to know is:
-As a 16 year old will I enjoy driving this car? (think: speed, comfort, control)
-Is $3500 a good price for this car?
-What would a “loaded” SE come with? Anything special? (our old ’87 had an adjustable suspension)
-Will the “loaded” SE come with a good sound system? Bose would be excellent in my experience to start off a really nice system in my opinion (no?). 

My mom owns a 1995 Maxima GLE and I love driving it, incredibly fast (especially compared to the Suburban I normally drive) and the interior is really nice, I love the Bose speakers. I would normally think that the ’94 would be just like the ’95 but the body seems to be considerably different – so I am asking you: what do you think?

Any help would be much appreciated, and keep in mind this is my first post here. I am particularly intrigued by this little fella:
:fluffy:​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i got a 92 SE 5 speed w/ the bose sound system... when i got it the speakers started to go. then they just went FUBAR. its really spendy to get stock replacements ($495 is what the dealer told me for just one front speaker) but if they go out and really want to fix it cheap, it involves alot of digging but you can find then in junk yards and ebay and places like that... just make sure the connection clips are the same color. i already made that mistake so i ghetto rigged it together and whenever its cold (still quite often in MN) i get a really high pitch winey noise. anyway good luck there awesome cars


----------



## ionpcs (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. 

My ol' pathfinder had a fairly nice speaker system... full component speakers up front with tweeters and back with tweeters. I'm not sure if it was bose, but whoever had the car before us must have abused the hell out of it because there is some intense rattling coming from the right side. We also have a '95 Maxima GLE which has the Bose and they work almost perfectly... only problem being an electrical glitch whenever we get a cell phone call (might be that the phone is plugged into cigarette lighter)....


----------



## ionpcs (Apr 10, 2004)

By the way, I've heard about compatability problems with the Bose speakers, so I figure if they're not up to par with my standards... i'll just replace the whole system this summer. I'm willing to spend around 1400 (including a 1 year subscription to XM)


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The only disadvantage of the car is that it's an auto... it'll help keep you slowed down for a 16 yr old... the power can be addictive- it's hard not to abuse it... I bought my 93 GXE when I was 20, and my speeding tickets went from 5-10mph over to 20-30mph over.. It's just too easy to get out on the highway and cruise at 130... learn not to do that and you'll be very happy with the car. compared to the 95GLE, this one is very close to the same speed... stock for stock, the standard tranny 94 is faster than the 95- but the 95+ have much much more bolt-on mods available.

also be careful with the tranny. if you drive it like a normal person and keep fluid changed regularly, then it'll last quite a while. If you beat on the car and don't keep good fluids in it, then you're looking at a $2000+ tranny rebuild.

otherwise, maintenance is fairly light- and all easy to do on this car.
the only stuff I've HAD to replace on my 93 SE 5 spd are struts, clutch, power steering pump, fuel pump, and axles- and mine has 206,000 miles! (now the parts I've broken because I spend a good portion of time on the track... that's another story!!)


As for the Bose, all SEs have the Bose stuff.. if it works when you get the car, great. just make sure you save a few bucks each month for the inevitable- 75% of the Bose systems out there will have problems sooner or later, and they're $$$ to fix. you would be better off scrapping the whole system and going with a complete aftermarket setup. don't even bother messing with the wiring. just run new speaker wires and completely bypass all the Bose wiring, other than the power and illumination circuits going into the back of the deck. $1400 will go a LONG way toward buying a decent stereo for it.. Spend $300-500 on a good head unit (get the XM too!), throw in about 150-200 for component speakers up front, and you can get some $100 6x9 coax speakers for the back (you don't need $$$$ speakers in the back), then that leaves you with a good chunk of change to pick up a small sub and an amp for the trunk. you'll be very happy with it if you build a system wisely with $1400.

If you've got any other questions, feel free to ask here or shoot me a PM.. I know these cars inside and out, and can probably answer anything you need..


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

*93 se auto max*

my first maxima was a 93 se auto maxima and it was great while it lasted till i went trough 2 trannys now its going to the car heaven but yeah i now have a 91 se 5 speed maxima and am dropping my ve from my 93 into my 91 then later am putting in a 300zx twin turbo engine from a 90-95 300zx


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Riiiiiight.  be sure to take lots of pics for both conversions.


----------

